# Local TV broadcasting from my Yard



## Dead Things (Apr 4, 2009)

I didn't know where to put this. I am SO PUMPED!!! Got a call from the local CTV affiliate and they wanted to know if they could broadcast live from my yard on Halloween night during the evening news. Very calmly I said "yes that would be fine", inside I'm "HELL YEAH!!!!" They will be here from 4:30 to 7:00 and would be cutting back to us several times during the news. I am absolutely giddy!!!


----------



## niblique71 (Dec 2, 2009)

Congratulations DT, I'd be stoked too!!! Post some clips after halloween.


----------



## trishaanne (Aug 20, 2005)

That is AWESOME! Please be sure to post a link so we can see it!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Woot!


----------



## Holcomb Haunter (Jul 15, 2010)

that is just......WOW!!! Congratulations!!!1


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

That is so cool. If I lived near you I would be watching.


----------



## Wildcat (Nov 3, 2007)

That's awesome. Congrats.


----------



## nixie (Sep 17, 2008)

Congratulations!! Very cool!


----------



## Dead Things (Apr 4, 2009)

Here is the vid they shot on Halloween night. We had 196 kids and many more adults and a lot of people saying they saw us on the news.


----------



## MansionHaunter (Sep 20, 2006)

That is so cool! You know you've really made it when they bring the news van to your house. Someday... someday...


----------



## Osenator (Nov 11, 2011)

Wow, amazing haunt, we were also on CTV (in Ottawa)


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Congrats on the coverage. Your place looked great!


----------



## Creep Cringle (Jun 23, 2009)

Congrats!!! That was awesome!


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

That is great DT.


----------

